# Seconds hand not moving!



## walltico

Hi everyone, on a recent trip overseas I bought a Longines Evidenza L2.643.0.73.6, I did not notice this at the time but the seconds hand does not move for some reason, I am not sure how to switch it on. The hour and minute hand work fine and the small seconds timer is running as well. Does anyone know how to make the larger second hand work? Below is a picture of the watch.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MarkingTime

Troll alert


----------



## walltico

MarkingTime said:


> Troll alert


How am I a Troll?


----------



## shtora

Your wstch has only small seconds hand. The other thin long hands are moving when chronograph mode is activated. In normal timekeeping mode they should be still.


----------



## MarkingTime

walltico said:


> How am I a Troll?


My bad, welcome to the forum.


----------



## walltico

shtora said:


> Your wstch has only small seconds hand. The other thin long hands are moving when chronograph mode is activated. In normal timekeeping mode they should be still.


Thanks!, can you tell me how to activate the chronograph mode? Will post actual pics in the other thread soon! this is my second Longines.


----------



## Kilovolt

The button near 1 & 2 starts and stops the chrono hand (you can start and stop it as many times as you like) while the button near 4 & 5 resets the hand to 12 when it is stopped. On the left of the dial there is a 30 minutes counter and in the lower part of it a 12 hours counter.


----------



## MarkingTime

Something to note. When the chronograph function is running, it changes the amplitude of the balance and can affect the accuracy of the watch.


----------



## walltico

Kilovolt said:


> The button near 1 & 2 starts and stops the chrono hand (you can start and stop it as many times as you like) while the button near 4 & 5 resets the hand to 12 when it is stopped. On the left of the dial there is a 30 minutes counter and in the lower part of it a 12 hours counter.


I see, that explains it!, it is working now, I was not sure how hard to press the button near 1 and 2 but apparently you have to press it in until you hear a "click". thanks for the explanation!


----------



## walltico

Nice to see a Canadian that knows Longines, not many people know about Longines in Canada!


----------



## Sean779

MarkingTime said:


> Troll alert


the first to call "troll!" wins a prize?


----------



## walltico

Is there a way to have the larger second hand move instead of the smaller one? I dont see a point to switching both on so I would rather have the large second hand on.


----------



## MarkingTime

No, it's part of the chronograph function only. You can leave it running but it will affect the accuracy a bit and of course the power reserve.


----------



## walltico

MarkingTime said:


> No, it's part of the chronograph function only. You can leave it running but it will affect the accuracy a bit and of course the power reserve.


thank you, much appreciated


----------

